# Forum > News > Contests >  Wow+D3 account give away

## Watcher

World of Warcraft

* This account contains 3x lvl85 characters raid geared. and 3 characters lvl80+ 
* The warrior account got almost all the mounts ingame and lots of titles/pet that you can't get anymore

Account is worth more then 1000 euro if you want to sell it

Just a few examples of the mounts that account got are:

* Swift spectral tiger. This mount is worth more then 500+ euro and a beauty to watch
* Rooster egg. This is a chicken mount and worth 300+ euro
* Rocket mount from trading card games 250+ euro worth
* 2 man rocket mount
* 3 man mammoth
* 2 man dragon and lots more mounts round 115 and few rares on other account that the warrior don't have

Got lots of trading card game loot on the account like:

* Disco ball
* Kite
* Picnic basket
* Fishing chair
* Rocket chicken pet
* Sword Rack
* Ogre Pinata and lots more trading card games stuff


Diablo 3 Account

The Diablo 3 accounts contains a lvl 36 Demon Hunter and round 1 million gold. 
Did not play Diablo 3 much but it's on same battlenet like the wow account.

I am the original owner of the account so i can provide you with serial number of the game 
and you can change it to your email adress etc.

To make a chance on this battlenet account i ask you:

* To have at least 10+ Rep
* Facebook account but not a must so i can contact you if you have won
* Leave your name in my thread
* Posting twice will get you automatically disqualified

On 18 Juli 12.00 eu server time i will random pick a name from my thread.

DA HITMAN has won the contest


So good luck everybody

----------


## JD

*raises hand*

I'd like it  :Smile:  (I'll PM you my name)

----------


## tmolloy

Does 9 rep count?  :Smile: 

Edit: Bahaha, someone added a rep for me.  :Smile:  Thanks guys; you rock!  :Smile:

----------


## yellowspark

*raises hand*

I'd like it (I'll PM you my name)
copy pasta yep

----------


## Watcher

sure exception for you then tmolloy  :Smile:

----------


## kjankoski

*raises hand*

----------


## Macpod

Hey,

I'd like it too (obviously  :Wink: )

Shall I pm you now with my name or later? Will end in a lot of spam I guess?

----------


## Watcher

it's fine will try to contact you on ownedcore if you have won and hopefully you got a facebook i find it easier to chat with each other. But if not no problem will pm back and forth

----------


## Macpod

Alright but sure I have facebook.  :Smile: 
Thanks for the great contest!

----------


## 08449

oh yeay a giveaway!  :Smile: 
Won't post my FB since i don't have one, but you can just pm me if my bad luck works out for once! :P

Thanks for this.

----------


## garfieldfan

Oh yeah, a giveaway!
Just PM me on ownedcore
thanks for this!

----------


## Dirtpetit

Joining contest!

Thank you for the giveaway and wish the best of luck to everyone!  :Smile:

----------


## katsas

have no rep but im leeching this forum over a year  :Big Grin:  if u may make an exception for me aswell :F

----------


## katuro

> Does 9 rep count?


no 9 rep doesnt count so i gave you 10  :Smile: 

pity im new here or i would enter

----------


## Synrithh

Would be cool to win something here  :Smile: 

If I do just PM me here or on facebook (www.facebook.com/filip.malm.5)

----------


## Maccer

Entering the contest.
PM as a contact way.
Good luck all.  :Big Grin:

----------


## DeathComesForU

Sure, would be cool to have I guess.  :Smile:

----------


## Riddero

I have been playing wow since vanilla but dont have anything rare, and kinda bored of wow now so i would really like a rare account or start playing Diablo 3  :Big Grin: 

*RAISES HAND*

Thanks for the great contest <3

SKYPE: riddervold2

----------


## burton992

*raises hand*
I would love the account  :Smile:  (will pm name if I win)

----------


## sp0t

Woohoo! Count me in!  :Smile: 

You can just PM me here since im on it daily  :Smile:  THanks!!

----------


## Gramexer

I'll enter, I have facebook, but I'll pm it if I win and so on

----------


## Lokiskye

Sounds like a dream to me! If i'd only win though :3 

I wish you all the best of luck in this competition!

----------


## phantom325

Dustin crady is my FB name  :Smile: 
(I'm the guy with the military uniform on)

Thanks for the contest! Good luck to everyone!

----------


## Neer

Wow, what an absolute Beauty, I'd treat her gently,  :Wink: 
https://www.facebook.com/alexander.visualizer

----------


## Stige

That is one hell of a giveaway, count me in  :Embarrassment: 

Skype: wiuwiuwe

You can PM me for Facebook if you want  :Smile:

----------


## scrappyballz

pm me on facebook name chibi krillin

----------


## VirtualWolf

Gonna throw my name out there as this is a once in a life-time offer :P That account would definitely get used!

VirtualWolf

----------


## hackerlol

Entering Contest here...
I'll PM you with my FB if I've won : ) ..

----------


## AvinG

Well... I don't quite have 10 rep but as an aspiring noob I plan on having it soon. Names Gavin, thanks for hosting such a kickass contest. Don't have a Facebook but if through some magic I win PMing me would be awesome.

----------


## Chloroform

*EDIT* - Enter me.
People are pushing my Charity Account Auction / 1 Million Blog so I got the rep now!

Cloroform
facebook.com/sothetyrant


Previous post before my edit: 



> Just posting for the heck of a chance to enter, just came across this after posting up my guide / blog to 1 million gold which the account will be auctioned off and donated to charity.
> Read more here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2390749 (Chloroforms Guide/Blog To 1 Million Gold!)
> 
> Which will pretty much leave me account less so figured id stick my head in for a chance -_-

----------


## Voltex

i want it you got it  :Smile:  fb (http://www.facebook.com/sulejman.silovatelj)

----------


## Soil

Oh so cute.

http://www.facebook.com/jonasjordalen  :Smile:

----------


## asdfx123

i won't win xD

----------


## smusen

Entering !
PM for Facebook :]

----------


## sn4rk

_where is my IWIN button?_
Don't have facebook account so as all say pm me here =)

----------


## reQuorter

I am here to win! :>

----------


## thefallen1one

Entering it :P I would do facebook but I'm never on it.

Good luck everyone!

----------


## aionic11

I'm in  :Big Grin:  Sérgio Pereira here ^^

----------


## babati

Joining contest if this is still going!

PM me for my name.

Thanks for the nice giveaway  :Smile:

----------


## Elektropop

Nice giwaway man! Ofc. I'll join.
PM me for Facebook name c:

----------


## 1337pyro

heyho!

*hopes for new wow account*  :Smile:

----------


## AnotherBlowKid

Well, Maybe ill get picked.

----------


## cowxfarm

ITS A TRAP. I shall win  :Big Grin:

----------


## ~Jagris

Can I get in on this? https://www.facebook.com/austin.dewolfe

----------


## dfk

Simon pm me if you can please i dont use facebook  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luannguyen07

:Big Grin:  Its so great that you are doing this and ty for the oppurtunity to win your awesome account >=]

----------


## and1mixtape

Joining! Nice to see ppl, who are giving giveaways like this! 
I have FB also!
Anyway who will win, gz for him!

----------


## diablo32

i wanna join but my reputation is low pls add me to contest too  :Frown:

----------


## finisher24

I would love to have it but my rep is low... my WoW acct and d3 accts are all banned.... but yeh gluck to the winner  :Smile:  search finisherhasstrawberries thats my fb :P

----------


## Munks

Here  :Big Grin:  ..........

----------


## mrnice



----------


## streets772

I like free stuff.

I can make baby unicorns.

----------


## egiparengkuan

lol really want to join this contest but sadly i don't have the reps and i'm new here  :Frown:  can you please make an exception please?  :Smile:  and i got a facebook

----------


## Kikipaz

FUS RO DAH!
This is Kikipaz!

I make yo Kiwi's go totally PAZ!  :Big Grin: 

it's very nice of you to give your account away man  :Smile: 
there's not many nice people like you left on the internet, so respect for that  :Big Grin: 

Just wanted to say, thanks for opening this contest.

And Kikipaz izzzzzz iiiiinnnn for the lewwwwtttsss  :Big Grin:

----------


## Johnnydk

I'm in, your accounts looks quite epic  :Big Grin: . PM me for facebook as I'd rather not make it public.

----------


## dazzidrood

*raises hand*

----------


## KiLL3rAs

damn me no have the rep , 

But I add 5Rep to the OP for the nice contest ^^

----------


## BastiFroehlich92

Entering the contest.
Good luck all.  :Wink:

----------


## Da Hitman

Got a facebook . would love the account  :Smile:

----------


## SkinTicket

Phew, just seen this thread in time before deadline!

----------


## Zomtorg

Dat bummmer ;x

----------


## Robin1986

I would like the account to start playing again before MoP comes out.
PM me for skypename

----------


## Zakanator

A new main account would be nice.

----------


## iike

I would like a try at this.

----------


## tijul

If I win just Pm Me  :Wink:

----------


## JP305

i want it budd its my bday lemme know if i win!!!!! july 17th 1987 [email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]

----------


## Phones

PM for my facebook  :Smile: 

Cheers
Phones

----------


## Riddero

> I have been playing wow since vanilla but dont have anything rare, and kinda bored of wow now so i would really like a rare account or start playing Diablo 3 
> 
> *RAISES HAND*
> 
> Thanks for the great contest <3
> 
> SKYPE: riddervold2



I would not sell the account btw, it would be well used, ill make sure i never use it in the winter season because thats rough here in norway, ill keep it on my room warm & safe  :Smile:

----------


## Ryuthedragon

I'm in, and like everyone here I'll give you my facebook in PM. Goodluck everyone  :Smile: 

EDIT : And, I'm not afraid of linking my name. I'm Rafael, king of nothing, also known as Ryuthedragon.

----------


## meta23

meh!  :Big Grin:  yes! I can win! 1 reputaion will suficice ...

----------


## Ryuthedragon

gg Da Hitman

----------


## Da Hitman

Thanks for the account mate ! Really happy <3

----------


## 1337pyro

gz for the acc... good that i wasn't close to your name xD i would bite my ass

----------

